# Uranium One (UUU.TO)



## dhna_1217 (Jul 17, 2012)

The stock reached 52 week low and volume has increased past few days.

I don't see any news for the company but if you look at the volume, it has spiked last few days. 

Any thoughts ??


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

dhna_1217 said:


> The stock reached 52 week low and volume has increased past few days.
> 
> I don't see any news for the company but if you look at the volume, it has spiked last few days.
> 
> Any thoughts ??


absolutely.
heavy selling.
in again at 1.82.


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

The TMX 'Anonymous' trader (paying a premium to remain unknown) has been dumping shares for several days, kinda puts a damper on upward movements


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

why?
could be a large investor selling for year end tax loss.
u cannot define the next move based on that.
there is a lot of institutional movement intraday.


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

Didn't say anything about the next move, just explained why the stock was down. With most dealers wanting to close the books before the last day for tax loss selling (24th), there's a good chance it will take off soon


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

u just said in the previous post that it puts a damper on upward movement?
u are trading at all time lows man.
.
sure if the stock mkt colapses this thing will go to 40 cents.
in the meantime my trader position on CCO is almost at tgt.
1 dollar away.
if the move gets limited (which i think it will) i will sell it .
i bought that trader at 17 bux and mentioned a 20 bux tgt ( non core position)


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Since both CCO and UUU have been beaten up equally, if you like the uranium story, then I would go with CCO, the "best of breed" as the bald git likes to say.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I trade one and with the profits, add to my existing long-term position of the other!


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sell it now negotiator, up 7% on the day


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

yummy lol:biggrin:
the power of UUU:biggrin:
always hand picked.
do not worry about me......:biggrin:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Yummy indeed! :strawberry:

Can go for 2nd and third helpings as well!


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

With the ridiculously heavy volume in the last number of days before this price spike do you think someone may be going to jail for insider trading if this keeps up.


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

I think it's more like taking advantage of a door knob Anonymous trader. All Anonymous trades will be reported at month-end for those willing to pay


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> Yummy indeed! :strawberry:
> 
> Can go for 2nd and third helpings as well!


ha the 2nd and third helpings..
sorry for lack of time atm(pits stopped for asec) .
i am trying to squeeze some diamonds outta my arse right now from something else.
keep it up T.gal:encouragement:


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I ended up buying some at $1.94 as I figure it is already down hard on the year and these issues usually do better at the very end of the year anyway. Might as well join the party if a party does take place, like I should have bought a bit of RIM when it was very low and starting to recover. Still I should have bought at the $1.83 low when all that volume wasn't able to knock the stock down at all.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

alright sir.
now ... sell it lol:encouragement:
finally got a break from trading ..... never mind.:tongue-new:
all gone at 2 bux on UUU (trader position) oh yeahhhhh yummy.
now will watch the level 2 dance:biggrin:
actually i may trade something else.
those damn futures traders......:tongue-new:


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I am not going to sell because I only bought 500 shares so if it goes down 20 cents it won't matter much and I will sell for a small loss. I bought in case it really takes off like a takeover or something so I can make a buck on it.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

fair enough.
that was my trader position.
i hold a core position though.
GLTY
cheers.
today was a good day in 2 fronts for me.
hopefully for you too.


----------



## Jesse (Jan 21, 2012)

Good day for UUU today. I couldn't find any news, can anyone explain the increase?


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Jesse said:


> Good day for UUU today. I couldn't find any news, can anyone explain the increase?


Jesse
this particular stock can be very volatile ok?
I am an Uranium fan since the fukushima disaster.
it seems like u are new to trading .
therefore i would do more reading about what is happenning in the Uranium industry.
I am long uranium but i am long for the next 3-5 years on a core position that i can see losing money and buy on dips.
do not trade a stock blindly.
cheers


----------



## Jesse (Jan 21, 2012)

thenegotiator said:


> Jesse
> this particular stock can be very volatile ok?
> I am an Uranium fan since the fukushima disaster.
> it seems like u are new to trading .
> ...


Thanks thenegotiator. I've held UUU and CCO since June 2011, rode UUU up from 2.20 to 3.45 and back down to 1.80, bought a pile at 1.85 and have been selling it off on the way back up. 
I usually turn to CMF for information on price action as my sources (Google Finance mostly) will not always have information explaining large one day moves. 
Any other (non-biased) sources that you use for day to day information on uranium companies?

Thanks for the caution and I enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Jesse.
the real traders on Uranium atm are long term traders.
it does not mean u cannot trade the stock itself with a trader position.
by all means.
It is IMo and definitely depending on macro market events (like a collapse of the stock mkt , bearish downturn in the mkt etc....) That these stocks will outperform many sectors.
the fukushima disaster created a buying opportunity.
nevertheless and with uranium prices at the bottom , stocks like UUU will be volatile.
ur guess is as good as any trader as to why large trades have been executed lately since last year.
Japan will be in dire need for energy and i am betting big coin that they will have no option but to restart some of their reactors that were severely damaged.
it is a lengthy process but i believe it will happen.
the IAEA and the EIA is a great source of info .
besides that it is all speculation to whatever you read.
a lot of reading will be required.
much luck


----------



## Uranium101 (Nov 18, 2011)

so now is 2013, when is that HEU agreement between Russia and US going to expire?


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

I think it is late 2013 if I remember correctly. It won't be renewed and there is not nearly enough current production to meet current Uranium demand. Many countries that are stating they are moving away from Uranium production haven't done much yet. Furthermore, India and China are moving forward to bring quite a few new reactors online. 

This story has legs. I play it through CCO because I know they are strong and have a clear path to increase production and the had signed many agreements with fixed prices into the future so they aren't affected so severely as others by spot pricing issues.


----------



## Uranium101 (Nov 18, 2011)

PMREdmonton said:


> I think it is late 2013 if I remember correctly. It won't be renewed and there is not nearly enough current production to meet current Uranium demand. Many countries that are stating they are moving away from Uranium production haven't done much yet. Furthermore, India and China are moving forward to bring quite a few new reactors online.
> 
> This story has legs. I play it through CCO because I know they are strong and have a clear path to increase production and the had signed many agreements with fixed prices into the future so they aren't affected so severely as others by spot pricing issues.


I thought India protected the heck out of their government for using Nuclear power. I wonder how valuable are their human rights over there lol.
As for China, whatever the government says, it goes. No protest, Chinese just take it as it is lol.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

PMREdmonton said:


> I think it is late 2013 if I remember correctly. It won't be renewed and there is not nearly enough current production to meet current Uranium demand. Many countries that are stating they are moving away from Uranium production haven't done much yet. Furthermore, India and China are moving forward to bring quite a few new reactors online.
> 
> This story has legs. I play it through CCO because I know they are strong and have a clear path to increase production and the had signed many agreements with fixed prices into the future so they aren't affected so severely as others by spot pricing issues.



well
i cannot short this one my friend:biggrin:
this one i am long.
and i will buy if the mkt colapses and i will pick up the crumbs


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes, I wouldn't mind the share price dripping into the 16's again. I played the last collapse by selling puts which I sold for a profit of about $1.80 per share in the end but I got it for putting up no money since it was through naked puts on 5 contracts. I probably should have bet more but have a lot of money tied up in CCO already.

Maybe next time I'll just buy the shares outright instead.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Alright doc.
will talk later.
gotta make some mulah.


----------



## Dibs (May 26, 2011)

Canada's Uranium One to go private in $1.3 bln deal

19% premium over friday's closing price

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/01/14/uranium-one-private-idUSL6N0AJ0BA20130114


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Not entirely a surprise considering ARMZ' current 51.4% control. 

Those that may have bought in late 2012/early 2013, should be pleased. Those that just bought/held from much earlier, not so much.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

With all the crazy volume I figured something was up.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Indeed! 

The $1+ price had also been a good indicator.


----------



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

Got out today $2.78.
Nice bump in CCO with the rising tide.


----------



## SecretHero (Nov 7, 2011)

This stock worth much much higher than 2.82. Russians know it and want to get it before it goes back to $7.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

^someone is actually thinking.
it is called market positioning.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

SecretHero said:


> This stock worth much much higher than 2.82. Russians know it and want to get it before it goes back to $7.


BACK to $7? When was it that high? I must have misread the charts!


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Addy said:


> BACK to $7? When was it that high? I must have misread the charts!


oh my:hopelessness:

do u actually have any idea as to what does it mean for the Russians to control UUU?
Oh dear


----------



## SecretHero (Nov 7, 2011)

Addy said:


> BACK to $7? When was it that high? I must have misread the charts!


if you zoom out your chart...you ll see it.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

It had been close to $7 [$6.45 on March 4/11] just prior to the Fukushima earthquake/Daiichi nuclear disaster in 2011.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

^
people that trade should be able to at least get their hands on a chart don't u think?:rolleyes2:


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

what should I do with my UUU shares (I'm up 44%)
sell right now @ $2.78 - sell @ $2.86 - wait for the vote outcome


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm debating myself, but I'm in no hurry to sell for less than the already cheap offer made.

44% profit is not bad, especially if you have not held that long.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

T.Gal on the speculation front UWE which was spun off by UUU is also on the move. I have some from the spinoff and noticed it on the move in my account, I was going to buy more when it was sitting near 20 cents but then I sort of forgot about it.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

AMABILE said:


> what should I do with my UUU shares (I'm up 44%)
> sell right now @ $2.78 - sell @ $2.86 - wait for the vote outcome


i accept donations?:biggrin:
i will write you a donation receipt so u can claim in ur income taxes:biggrin:


----------



## Andrej (Feb 25, 2010)

And so it ends not with a bang but a whimper.

Deal approved by shareholders for $2.86.

Bah!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

No surprise, but yes, disappointing. :rolleyes2:


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

I am surprised (actually shocked ) because so many 
said that they would vote against such a low ball offer.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Did you see UUU's almost flat base pattern, which formed on the day of the announcement? Plus the Russians are already owners of 51.4%, so not a surprise at all.

What was a surprise, however, was the % of shareholders that voted in favour.

It still requires regulatory approval though, but that, too, will be approved.


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> Did you see UUU's almost flat base pattern, which formed on the day of the announcement? Plus the Russians are already owners of 51.4%, so not a surprise at all.
> 
> What was a surprise, however, was the % of shareholders that voted in favour.
> 
> It still requires regulatory approval though, but that, too, will be approved.


So I am confused here, what exactly happened with this company?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Not sure what you're confused about? On Jan.14/2013, ARMZ made a $1.3B bid to take balance of UUU private, and yesterday shareholders voted in favour.


----------



## SecretHero (Nov 7, 2011)

Ones that didnt vote counted as "YES". What a scum.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

taking the lazy way to inquire whether anyone knows anything about the date of closure of the sale? when we might receive our $$, that is.

apparently the deal has to circulate through layers of russian approvals so it might take a long time, hence the price discount ...


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I heard mid-June.


----------



## gazoo (May 1, 2013)

*settlement*



HaroldCrump said:


> I heard mid-June.


Hi everyone, first post and a newbie to trading....i do my trading through questrade....would i have to do anything on my end to get my $ for my UUU shares?

i called UUU, they told me to talk to questrade, who in turn told me to talk to UUU! :upset:

On the UUU site they have a downloadable Letter of Transmittal for the TSX. Looks pretty involved! Do i need this? Also, im assuming i need to wait until all this is finalized....?

thanks for reading.

Rich


----------



## gazoo (May 1, 2013)

bump


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks like this thing is finally going to close Oct.18


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

yyz said:


> Looks like this thing is finally going to close Oct.18


Finally! (another one of my bright ideas)


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

No need to wait, you can sell now; shares are trading at $.1 cent below the offer price.


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

Sure I could but then I have to pay commission and depending on the number of shares you have it would cost you money.
Not too much longer now,I'm holding until the bitter end.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

yyz said:


> 1. Sure I could but then I have to pay commission and depending on the number of shares you have it would cost you money.
> 2. I'm holding until the bitter end.


*1.* Don't you pay one commission fee regardless of # of shares?

*2.* I had thought same, as I didn't want the opportunistic Russians to pay me less. However, I ended up selling some time ago, and have since invested that money in another lil stock that's doing nicely, at least since I made the switch. 

Not convincing you to sell, especially if you bought below the offer, but what I'm saying, is that *if* you had been waiting for months to sell at $2.86, and in case there might be something else you would want to buy now that may have gone down, do you really think it's worth to hold for another month or so for that 1 penny extra?


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

No I would pay a commission per account.
I did sell out a small position in one account as well and went into Telus which worked out nicely.

Actually in my RRSP I rebought 3500 shares the day a month or 2 ago when UUU hit $2 intraday. Unfortunately I didn't get in at $2 but still made a decent profit for the amount of time.
I hold about 12000 shares right now so I'll wait. 
UUU had been a good stock for me until Japan and the market tanked for uranium stocks.


----------

